# Case with Lock



## jimlabit (Jun 10, 2017)

I am wanting to build a desktop computer for my granddaughters. I have a problem with their father, my stepson, who knows everything there is to know about computers, he thinks. I have built several rigs for my girls, and both of them have ended up as non-working pieces of junk after he decided to "Improve" them. Does anyone make a case that you know of that gives me the ability to "LOCK" him out, and away from the components, and the case panels themselves? We do not get along, so asking him to leave the girls computer alone will not work, because he is way smarter than me. Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Something like this might work https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000I2JWE0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new at least it gives you some idea of what you might look for.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Use what joeten suggested and take the key with you. Let the girls know what you've done. If he uses a hacksaw or cutting torch, call the police:laugh: . Of course he can still mess with the software.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think those security screws or a lockable case would work. They would work to keep the honest and the curious out. But it sounds like this bonehead would just get a bigger screwdriver and hammer and pry the side panels off, not caring if he damaged them along the way. 

I assume talking to the daughter would do no good either?

I would not give the granddaughters a new computer. Nope! But I would loan them one of my brand new computers. And I would give clear instructions to the girls, with both parents standing there, making it clear it is still your computer and you are loaning it to the girls. And if any maintenance is needed, the girls are to contact grandpa only and he will take care of it. 

You still might use those security screws, but ensure they are there to keep the girls (wink wink) out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bill, I agree if this situation is exactly as described I doubt anything said would deter him, but making it just a little more of a challenge well it's about all you can do other than become someone you would rather not be.
We have all met or know of the type one step forward 3 steps back and to heck with the consequences.


----------



## jimlabit (Jun 10, 2017)

I am going to build it myself and will keep it lower cost, since the girls play fairly simple games. Think I will try the locking screws. He is also very lazy and doubt he would exert much effort to defeat the screws. I certainly appreciate the responses here. It's nice to have a place to go to to get great answers to my questions. Thanks again.


----------



## alwjoplinmo (Mar 14, 2011)

If they are only going to play simple games then get them a tablet or a game console.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I was going to say it might be easier to keep him out of a laptop especially one of the ones we all dread working on where you have to remove 20 screws to get inside at all!


----------



## redsaxo (Jan 7, 2012)

You may want to base your low-cost build on a refurbished Dell or other name brand. Take a look at this:
https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16883161123?Item=N82E16883161123
On the back of most Dells (especially business model lines) there is a tab to use a padlock. I'm sure custom cases are out there that have this feature, but they may be difficult to find. It is also beneficial to find a refurbished machine such as this because they will come with a license for Windows (which is a significant cost).


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

alwjoplinmo said:


> If they are only going to play simple games then get them a tablet or a game console.


Or just a casual PC for $400


----------



## abhayrs (Jul 25, 2019)

Dear Sir,

you can buy the desktop online. you do not need to go the showroom. you also see all specific. so visit the Amazon & Flipkart.


----------

